# Best config for counter strike 1.6



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I want to play Counter Strike 1.6 in it for 5-6 hours and make it download stuff all night long  so i want it to be as energy efficient as possible also if there was a way to make it silent .....

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: no such constraints

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: not at all

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 7 or 8 (i have both)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: around 1 - 2 tb , might go for an ssd , if it improves gameplay in any manner 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: i have no idea here for suggestions 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: i will everything required in this purchase including a ups ....only thing i have decided is the steel series sensei as my mouse , rest i have no idea 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: as soon as i am on a fix 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: assembler though i have my roomate 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: kolkata , open to best deals 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: don't comprise on components if it hampers gameplay , the game is first priority


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2014)

Ssd for counter strike 1.6? Are you serious?
That game is like 6 year old, any config around 20k should be able to play it.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

> Ans: around 1 - 2 tb , might go for an ssd , if it improves gameplay in any manner





A pentium 4 with integrated graphics is capable of running CS at good framerates, if you need decent suggestions for your config.. you will have to answer the questionnaire properly.. like what other games you plan to play and overall budget


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2014)

Look at [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] s suggested config here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183436


> i3 3220 (6500)
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H (4200)
> EVM 1333 MHz 4 GB (2400)
> Antec BP300 (2100)
> ...


----------



## deathblade (May 4, 2014)

Intel Core i3 4130 -7500,
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 -4200,
Kingston hyper x blue 4GB 1600Mhz -2700,
Antec VP450P -2600,
WD blue 500GB-2900,
CM elite 311 cabinet -2300,
Dell In2030M -6500,
Steel series sensei-6800,
Steel series QCK tyloo-1500,
Razer kraken-3500,
APC 600Va-2250.
TOTAL -41950.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

its a 6 year old game that's true but a good pc directly affects recoil , i have 3 laptops and 2 pc's ...only my pc's are capable off minimal recoil thus i am asking


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

You have to mention your budget. I mean give us a range.10k ? 20? 50? 100?

Also you sure you wouldn't be playing any other game ?

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Case:Fractal Define R4 Silent Case
> PSU:1300W EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 Gold Power Supply Unit
> Mobo:ASUS RAMPAGE IV Black Edition X79
> CPU:Intel® Core i7 4960X Extreme Edition
> ...



Actually that's a very weak rig. There is no 120hz/144hz monitor


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

OPs requirement reminds me of a local gaming cafe where they got HD 6870s for CS 1.6 and Dota 1 and other Old games, not even LoL or Dota 2 
Dota fans I understand, but CS 1.6 fans.. I never will ..
Anyways, OP, you already have a pretty good PC, why would you build another specifically for CS 1.6 ?
If it's SPECIFICALLY for CS 1.6 and nothing else, go with SaiyanGoku's suggestion
You will have no impact in ingame performance, dedicated GPU or no, 
Intel HD 4000 can outrun this game for like 8X of what is actually needed to play it right


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Okay.
> 
> Case:Fractal Define R4 Silent Case
> PSU:1300W EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 Gold Power Supply Unit
> ...




1300 watts psu :/ ....i don't use my current rig cause its 650 watt and it makes a lot of noise  

thats the whole point of it , making a low power consuming silent pc that has the best possible components for 1.6


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

Go with what Saiyan Goku suggested, it is capable of low power consumption + good experience in CS
Should you ever plan to upgrade to CS GO, add a mid range gpu like R7 260X


----------



## kkn13 (May 4, 2014)

What?? Just saw this thread, even a atom netbook can play it with full settings!!


----------



## Pasapa (May 4, 2014)

I see trolls everywhere, anyway
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],
The game is more than 10 years old not 6..


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Do you want performance or low power usage. Decide now.



do you have to troll ?


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> do you have to troll ?



I will repeat - Is this only for 1.6 or will you play GO (or any other game) in future ?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

hitesh said:


> You have to mention your budget. I mean give us a range.10k ? 20? 50? 100?
> 
> Also you sure you wouldn't be playing any other game ?
> 
> ...



nope i am sure i wouldn't be playing any more games in it , thing is i have a few pc's which do give good performance but they are 650 watts and 1800 watts ....my laptops being mid high one's don't deliver good recoil , i have terrible recoil as a result loose out on a few battles (which are very important ) ....since i stay in a hostel room .my room mate gets irritated from the cpu noise this is why i intend to build something stealthy ....if its low on consumption it'll be great since i also intend to use it for downloading throughout the night and play 5-6 hours in the day .......i hope NOW i am being clear on what i want .....as i said there is no constraint on the budget but after seeing 15 lakhs i'd wish some people realize we are from a 3rd world country

- - - Updated - - -



hitesh said:


> I will repeat - Is this only for 1.6 or will you play GO (or any other game) in future ?



i do play source  little but unless they take off 1.6 in recent times i am not shifting towards go


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

VS450 / VP450 - 2.1k/2.6k
Intel Pentium G2020 - 3.2k
H61 mobo - 3.2k
Kingston hyper x blue 4GB 1600Mhz -2.7k
Samsung 840 120GB - 6.5k
CMP 250 - 2k
BENQ XL2411Z - 23k
Keyboard - Decide yourself (bc looks involved)

If CS GO in future, replace pentium with i5 4th gen, that mobo with a h81 mobo and add a R7 265

What do you think ? It is silent, power efficient etc


----------



## adityak469 (May 4, 2014)

so i guess you play professionally or something like that and your playing disturbs others as you current build makes a lot of noise, and you have some pretty great rig(judging by your signature), you want a rig perfect for CS 1.6. I would say, why not a a new cabinet for your rig which is silent and is made with sound absorbing material(idk what that could be)? You can also replace the fans in your rig to make it more silent. Hope this helps


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

hitesh said:


> VS450 / VP450 - 2.1k/2.6k
> Intel Pentium G2020 - 3.2k
> H61 mobo - 3.2k
> Kingston hyper x blue 4GB 1600Mhz -2.7k
> ...



Thanks for taking it seriously
should i buy an expensive silent cabinet as advertised or is this silent enough for my mate to study while i gun down tango's :3

- - - Updated - - -

HeatoN and SpawN do use benq if i am not wrong


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> Thanks for taking it seriously
> should i buy an expensive silent cabinet as advertised or is this silent enough for my mate to study while i gun down tango's :3



I am using this cabby and before I installed a noisy cm fan and gtx 460 hawk, it was VERY silent

- - - Updated - - -



Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> HeatoN and SpawN do use benq if i am not wrong



Yup they do along with many more pros (basically there is not a pro player who plays on less than 120/144hz monitor)

btw I would strongly suggest you to move to CS GO. It is awesome ! Almost everyone who played 1.6/source has moved on


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> so i guess you play professionally or something like that and your playing disturbs others as you current build makes a lot of noise, and you have some pretty great rig(judging by your signature), you want a rig perfect for CS 1.6. I would say, why not a a new cabinet for your rig which is silent and is made with sound absorbing material(idk what that could be)? You can also replace the fans in your rig to make it more silent. Hope this helps



your absolutely on the mark and this simple thing i couldn't explain ( my fault ) .....i tried using absorbing materials , ended up cpu overheating ( vents were blocked out ) ......so thought of going for something specifically built for low noise and stuff also if its low on power i could keep it on all day  download the world :3

- - - Updated - - -



hitesh said:


> I am using this cabby and before I installed a noisy cm fan and gtx 460 hawk, it was VERY silent
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



relief , exactly now that you say this ...i always felt felt my crt monitor was way better ...i was looking into spending on a montior giving equal or better performance ( it REALLY matters )


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> your absolutely on the mark and this simple thing i couldn't explain ( my fault ) .....i tried using absorbing materials , ended up cpu overheating ( vents were blocked out ) ......so thought of going for something specifically built for low noise and stuff also if its low on power i could keep it on all day  download the world :3
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I know (no offense to anyone but people hardly suggest it here while suggesting 40k gpus.. I mean wth) . Hand on experience. Actually I wish I hadn't played on that monitor. I sooo want to upgrade from my S2240L


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

i played go it is quite nice but what i felt was that cs had always been the game where you dont need graphics or fancy stuff , it was about something different ....there are games like battlefield , far cry and then there is cs but then again that's just me  ...i know a few that would die by the game including me , we play from the very beginning ....when there were players like wolf , doomhammer , skid , ...sad they all work in restaurants or call centre's these days


----------



## snap (May 4, 2014)

low recoil due to good PC ?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

hitesh said:


> I know (no offense to anyone but people hardly suggest it here while suggesting 40k gpus.. I mean wth) . Hand on experience. Actually I wish I hadn't played on that monitor. I sooo want to upgrade from my S2240L



absolutely , i wanted to cut down on power consumption from the beginning  :3 ........i too have the s2240l but trust me my crt was way better ......i am hoping this should help me win some matches (again very VERY important )


----------



## adityak469 (May 4, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> your absolutely on the mark and this simple thing i couldn't explain ( my fault ) .....i tried using absorbing materials , ended up cpu overheating ( vents were blocked out ) ......so thought of going for something specifically built for low noise and stuff also if its low on power i could keep it on all day  download the world :3



there already are pre built silent cabinets, so why nit buy them? And for the power consumption, you should go with what hitesh said. Just don't go with those PSUs, the Antec 450p is a minimum.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

snap said:


> low recoil due to good PC ?



yes it matters a lot , directly affects it


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> there already are pre built silent cabinets, so why nit buy them? And for the power consumption, you should go with what hitesh said. Just don't go with those PSUs, the Antec 450p is a minimum.



@OP
You can try what Aditya says about these silent cabbies. I am not familiar with them, but you should give them a try


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

yes aditya can you give links to those silent cabbys ? please 

- - - Updated - - -

also is this worth it ...it has 240 hz ...been looking at it for a while ..if its worth where can i get it ?

*www.eizo.com/global/products/foris/fg2421/index.html


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

I listed a silent cabinet in my rig but apparently an evil moderator [MENTION=135632]vkl[/MENTION] deleted my post. Damn you vkl!!


----------



## adityak469 (May 4, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> yes aditya can you give links to those silent cabbys ? please



the Fractal Define R4 is quite a good Silent case and if you pair it with unless solutions OR replace stock fans with some good aftermarket fans and reduces their RPM, they would become almost silent.


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> also is this worth it ...it has 240 hz ...been looking at it for a while ..if its worth where can i get it ?
> 
> *www.eizo.com/global/products/foris/fg2421/index.html



Do remember it is 120hz natively


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> I listed a silent cabinet in my rig but apparently an evil moderator [MENTION=135632]vkl[/MENTION] deleted my post. Damn you vkl!!



fractal design define r4 ...i dont think i'll get it locally will check vedant or md or else i'll have to buy from junglee.com ( first time ever :3 )

- - - Updated - - -



hitesh said:


> Do remember it is 120hz natively



can you explain ? i am kind of confused


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

It would be better if you avoid foris and stick with Benq due to after sale services (benq has great a.s.s. !!)

- - - Updated - - -



Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> can you explain ? i am kind of confused



That 240hz is not actually 240hz. Ofc it is better/superior than 120hz but it is not a true 240hz monitor. I can't explain that properly; will have to look for that article


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

all said above can you any one you guys give out the full config with estimated damage , so i can flipkart , etc away :3 ...


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

IMO buy locally. You can save a decent amount, especially on monitor's and cabinet's shipping cost

- - - Updated - - -



hitesh said:


> That 240hz is not actually 240hz. Ofc it is better/superior than 120hz but it is not a true 240hz monitor. That can't explain that properly; will have to look for that article



This should be enough I guess - *www.overclock.net/t/1438195/eizo-new-240hz-eizo-foris-fg2421-gaming-monitor


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 4, 2014)

hitesh said:


> IMO buy locally. You can save a decent amount, especially on monitor's and cabinet's shipping cost
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you'hv been great help


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> you'hv been great help



Happy to help


----------



## vkl (May 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> I listed a silent cabinet in my rig but apparently an evil moderator [MENTION=135632]vkl[/MENTION] deleted my post. Damn you vkl!!


Your post was deleted because of the useless troll post which let to thread derailing.
CS1.6 is not BF4.The former doesn't require a very powerful CPU or GPU which is comparable to that in case of bf4 at high settings.Useless recommendation is not required here.
BF4 is more about visual quality along with fps skills whereas CS1.6 is more about getting frags and skills,visual quality-wise it is neither demanding not is it's priority.


 [MENTION=156084]Godoftheforbiddenlight[/MENTION]
Please try posting a definite budget-cap or a reasonable range,otherwise you give food to trolls.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 5, 2014)

vkl said:


> Your post was deleted because of the useless troll post which let to thread derailing.
> CS1.6 is not BF4.The former doesn't require a very powerful CPU or GPU which is comparable to that in case of bf4 at high settings.Useless recommendation is not required here.
> BF4 is more about visual quality along with fps skills whereas CS1.6 is more about getting frags and skills,visual quality-wise it is neither demanding not is it's priority.
> 
> ...



i din't compare bf4 with cs (who would do that ? ) ...i said there are games like bf4, etc where you get great graphics and gameplay ...cs you get only gameplay ....so adding graphics to that in the form of GO ( the whole point why everyone loves cs , its simple ) was not well accepted by a little more than a few plus i mentioned it was my opinion .......anyways i have got the necessary information i came here looking for, you can go ahead and close the thread , as there have been unnecessary trolls which i had no intention's feeding .......i din't mention a budget because i don't have a budget i can spend 15 lakhs behind the computer but the requirements are more important in this build than luxury hence i am going with the other suggestions


----------



## vkl (May 5, 2014)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> i din't compare bf4 with cs (who would do that ? ) ...i said there are games like bf4, etc where you get great graphics and gameplay ...cs you get only gameplay ....so adding graphics to that in the form of GO ( the whole point why everyone loves cs , its simple ) was not well accepted by a little more than a few plus i mentioned it was my opinion .......anyways i have got the necessary information i came here looking for, you can go ahead and close the thread , as there have been unnecessary trolls which i had no intention's feeding .......i din't mention a budget because i don't have a budget i can spend 15 lakhs behind the computer but the requirements are more important in this build than luxury hence i am going with the other suggestions



Mate,I was not referring to you with bf4 and cs1.6 comparison.I was only implying the hardware requirement difference between the two and how useless i7 4960x,4 titans,3*4k monitors etc type recommendations were for cs1.6


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 5, 2014)

vkl said:


> Mate,I was not referring to you with bf4 and cs1.6 comparison.I was only implying the hardware requirement difference between the two and how useless i7 4960x,4 titans,3*4k monitors etc type recommendations were for cs1.6



oh sorry there


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 5, 2014)

buy a cheap second hand pc, man. you can get used core 2 duo ones at very cheap rate.no need to waste money on a new hardware when you absolutely dont need it. spend more to get better display as suggested, a silent cpu cooler.

Obey the rules: always answer the questionnaire properly and give an estimated budget. unclear posts wont attract many and can  conclude that you might be trolling.


----------

